# Where To Adopt?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Soooo, I'm looking to get a new GSD. I'm absolutely trilled but at the same time feeling overwhelmed. Chance came from the Lawrenceville Animal Control in GA and I completely lucked out on him.

Here I am almost 4.5 years later (And almost a year after losing Chance) looking for a new GSD. Thing is, I don't want to sit on a waiting list for a year for a breeder (Plus I'd like to rescue) and any rescue I apply for is going to automatically say no because I'm going to be in SC in the next 2 months during the time I'm looking for a dog and then moving back here to NC. And then they'd also deny me because neither house has a fenced in yard, because I have an unspayed female, because I'm a normal human with a job (Though if we get this new shop, I can bring the dog with me to work - I just have to have them out of the tattooing area), because I use crates, because the sky is blue, they just aren't going to accept my application because they're going to find something wrong. Heck, I was denied from a Great Dane rescue because I wasn't 30+ and didn't own my own home.

What are some places where you can kind of "grab and go"? (Basically what LAC was/is) I'm willing to drive to GA, NC, VA or TN. I'm pretty sure I could find someone to help evaluate the dog if it's in another state.

I don't want a lecture about health and stuff, I know I'm risking a lot going through somewhere like Craigslist or from a place like LAC that is so high kill the dogs basically walk in with a death sentence so they have no time to check for health problems.

SO! Again with that said, if anyone can name some shelters/animal control type places to check or any links to places on Craigslist, Kijiji, ect I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61914340.69004.111198805634644&type=3&theater


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61914340.69004.111198805634644&type=3&theater


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If you go to the urgent section, you will find tons of posts from shelters from these states. Thank you for giving a shelter dog a chance. They are the best.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you tried Petfinder.com? Also, like RebelGSD said, it seems like there are a ton of dogs posted in the urgent section from the south. Good luck in finding your next pooch! Thank you for rescuing!


----------

